# An ESCRIMA - KENPO Summer Camp



## DoctorB (Apr 23, 2002)

*An Escrima - Kenpo Summer Camp*
Buffalo, New York area - July 13 & 14, 2002

Good Day to All,

I would like to announce that I will be hosting An Escrima & Kenpo Summer Camp on Saturday and Sunday, July 13 & 14 at Erie Community College - North Campus, Williamsville, NY.   
The featured guest instructors will be:

Punong Guro Tom Bolden - Chief Instructor, American Modern Arnis and Pancipanci Eskrima

Shihan Ernie McPeek - Chief Instructor, International Schools of Self Defense - Tracy System Kenpo

Sensei Joe Rebello - Chief Instructor, Rebello's Kenpo Karate Academy - American Kenpo

There wil be a total of 8 training segments over the two days with morning and afternoon sessions.  The fee structure will be $175 for both days, payable before July 11; $200 at the door, single day admission $100.  Group rates are availible upon request.  

Additional information about accomedations will be presented early next week when we have completed the arrangements for a group rate at a local hotel.  Please e-mail any questions to me at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

